# 09er Shore2 jetzt auch in GRAU erhältlich!!



## norco (13. August 2009)

...für den Fall, dass noch jemand die Anschaffung eines 09er Shore erwägt: Ab sofort ist das Shore2 in limitierter Stückzahl über die deutschen/österreichischen Norco-Händler auch in der Farbe GRAU erhältlich!! Checkt die entsprechenden Bilder unter http://www.norco-bikes.de/downloads/shore2_grey.jpg !

Gruß
Karsten


----------



## All-Maikl (20. August 2009)

norco schrieb:


> ...für den Fall, dass noch jemand die Anschaffung eines 09er Shore erwägt: Ab sofort ist das Shore2 in limitierter Stückzahl über die deutschen/österreichischen Norco-Händler auch in der Farbe GRAU erhältlich!! Checkt die entsprechenden Bilder unter http://www.norco-bikes.de/downloads/shore2_grey.jpg !
> 
> Gruß
> Karsten



Der Rahmen an sich ist ja richtig schick aber das Farbspiel drumherum .... ne!
Meins ist scheener


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oneal (1. Oktober 2009)

wenn noch jemand nen norco shore 2 von 09 sucht ich hab eins und will es verkaufen .. es ist 3 monate gefahren worden. normale gebrauchspuren keine dellen oder risse ..  wer interresse hat soll sich melden.. 


ride on


----------



## Flortsh (7. Januar 2010)

Oneal" data-source="post: 6393048"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Oneal schrieb:


> wenn noch jemand nen norco shore 2 von 09 sucht ich hab eins und will es verkaufen .. es ist 3 monate gefahren worden. normale gebrauchspuren keine dellen oder risse ..  wer interresse hat soll sich melden..
> 
> 
> ride on



hi,

steht denn das angebot mit dem shore 2 noch? wenn ja welche größe? gruß phil


----------

